# PVC pipe bending



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Im going to lead towards no because PVC will stretch a lot more than steel pipe.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Im going to lead towards no because PVC will stretch a lot more than steel pipe.


That's what I thought, but I wanted to see if anyone knew for sure one way or the other. If you can't use those formulas, are there different ones for PVC, or you just have to measure it by eye?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Multipliers are the same for any pipe, as long as your degrees are right. 

Take up has to do with a given radius, so I agree that will be hard to judge with PVC. Make a form for 90's, if you are bending a bunch and figure out the take up.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If you need a ten inch offset 34" down a ten foot long pvc pipe, mark the pipe at 34" , heat the pipe and set the mark at the edge onto a ten inch high block of wood or some other **** you got on your jobsite, and then spray it down with water real quick to cool it and make it permanent. Calculate that.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have also bent what I wanted in EMT then use that as template for the PVC.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Its pvc... you dont need any calculations. Heat, bend to fit, cut off extra.. done.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Its pvc... you dont need any calculations. Heat, bend to fit, cut off extra.. done.



Come on how would you know, I have never seen a plumber with an oven before, they always buy the pre made fittings.:laughing:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

gotshokd666 said:


> When bending PVC pipe, will all the formulas that are used for EMT work? For example the take-up on a 90, or the multipliers for offsets.


Gee i should not say this it might upset some folks we use table JIGS for different size PVC conduits . We prefab mass production bending and yes there the same formulas for PVC but your not going to find it in a book . If you bend any type of conduit at any degree does not matter what the material you can calculate. You answer to formulas the same yes they will be adjusted for PVC but you cant use the formulas on a electric bender its not the same or a hand bender you must do your own math .
This works on mass production if your bending tons PVC all day long its just simple math .


----------

